# Standard crib mattress in IKEA crib?



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

We're planning to purchase this crib from IKEA: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20203332 to set up as a sidecar to our bed. Will a standard crib mattress, like from BRU, fit in the IKEA cribs? On the IKEA website, it says to use a crib mattress that is 27 1/2x52" but for instance, this crib mattress: http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3452263 has the dimensions of 29.7x52.2".

Has anyone put a standard crib mattress in an IKEA crib?


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep. We did. It fit just fine.


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

We did too - we got a different one from Ikea than the one you posted, but got a mattress from BRU.


----------

